# Heads up...



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Just a heads up for all you bowfishing guys, I fished the Red, sheyenne, and wild rice this weekend. There were a TON of carp spawning in the shallows. So much that on the sheyenne we netted 10 sitting on shore. One was about 20 lbs.

PM me for locations


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

are you 100% sure they were spawning it seems way to early the water here is only 56 degrees they could be starting to group up but i highly doubt they were spawning


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jake, Rednek and I watched them start spawning on notell a while ago. It's a shallow lake, though so the water's already warmed up quite a bit. I also went swimming today in Buffalo (to get my last arrow back from Davey Jones' locker!) and I think the water's warm enough there, they should be spawning soon. So it's possible they could be spawning elsewhere.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

like big gar notell  if so i think somebody else could be let in on this lake :idea: or is it a different notell?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I promise you, they were spawning. Most action was on the sheyenne.

The I beleive fish spawn earlier in shallower rivers as they warm up faster.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

No, different notell. I've never seen a gar besides in fish tanks. Still trying to find my own gar spot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well it could be that there starting then i just didt think so sause i just started seeing carp 3 days ago in my shore spots. if you come up here on a hot humid day i will promise you at least a shot at a gar.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll be there! I'm getting sacked on August 3rd (McDonald's is being torn down and rebuilt) so I'll be there the 4th!  I'm not really sure when I'll get a chance to come up there, but I'll find some time this summer. I'll bring one of my boats so we don't have to walk shorelines. :wink:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

o man alex.... how im i goin to get 50% off my burgers, just not fair :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess you'll just have to find someone who works at Burger King to go bowfishing with you.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

know any? :lol: no, i couldnt do that. you can hit the fish and i cant. i could use that in the tourneys. 8)


----------

